# Tropicalfishauction.com



## dracomalfoy (Dec 15, 2008)

*Finvillage.com*

Hi, I am new to this website and I was just browsing when I came across your post. I think there is a unsung fish auction website called Finvillage.com with great features and network of hobbyists. Its also not that popular, but in my opinion, getting there. I will take a look at tropicalfishauction.


----------



## th3rd_leg (Oct 29, 2008)

YEP WAS A MEMBER OF FINVILLAGE ONCE

COOL OF YOU TO MENTION IT

LUIS:thumbsup:


----------

